# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1945-1970 >  Έλενα Π. [Elena P., M 608, Harald Ivers, Lilli Scarlett]

## Roi Baudoin

Ένα πλοίο που έπαιξε ιδιαίτερα σημαντικό ρόλο στην ιστορία του λιμανιού της Ραφήνας είναι αναμφίβολα το "Ελενα Π" του Παγουλάτου. Είναι το πρώτο κλειστό επιβατηγό-οχηματαγωγό που ήρθε στην Ραφήνα λίγο πριν τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '60. 
Στην παρακάτω carte postale, η οποία ανήκει στον Μίλτο Χαλά, φαίνεται το "Έλενα Π" στην Κάρυστο. Λίγο αργότερα στη γραμμή ήρθε το "Μεγαλόχαρη" Στην carte postale φαίνεται και το φημισμένο καρνάγιο της Καρύστου που πλέον δεν υπάρχει.

med_1_Karystos.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Εδώ όλλη η ιστορία του πλοίου. Ναυπηγήθηκε ώς πολεμικό???

----------


## esperos

Σωστά  Απόστολε,  ναρκαλιευτικό  του  Χίτλερ.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Οι φωτογραφίες από τις παλιότερες εποχές είναι σχετικά σπάνιες. Αν εξαιρέσουμε τον μοναδικό φωτογραφικό πλούτο του εξαιρετικού φίλου Έσπερου, οι περισσότερες παλιές φωτογραφίες που βλέπουμε έχουν τραβηχτεί από επαγγελματίες φωτογραφίες των οποίων τα ονόματα μας είναι τις πιο πολλές φορές άγνωστα.
Ακολουθεί μια τέτοια εξαιρετική φωτογραφία από την παλιά Ραφήνα. Μου δόθηκε από φίλο Ραφηνιώτη με τη σημείωση, όμως, ότι δεν ήταν δική του. Το όνομα του φωτογράφου δεν είναι γνωστό. 
Αυτά τα γράφω σε σχέση με όσα επισημαίνει πολύ σωστά ο φίλος Espresso Venezia για την αναφορά του φωτογράφου που πρέπει πάντα να γίνεται. Σε μερικές περιπτώσεις, όμως, δεν είναι εφικτό. 

Η Ραφήνα στα τέλη της δεκαετίες του '60.
elena-1.JPG

Μια λεπτομέρεια από την παραπάνω φωτογραφία όπου φαίνεται η διαφημιστική πινακίδα με τα ονόματα των πλοίων που ανταγωνίζονταν τότε στη γραμμή από Ραφήνα για ¶νδρο-Τήνο:
"Έλενα Π." και "Μεγαλόχαρη", σαν να λέμε σήμερα "Σουπερφέρρυ ΙΙ" και "Πηνελόπη Α" ......
rafhna-praktoreio.JPG

----------


## nautikos

Στην αριστερη ακρη της πρωτης φωτο διακρινεται μαλιστα ο κατεπελτης καποιου πλοιου και οι καβοι με τους οποιους ειναι δεμενο. Δεν μπορουσε ο φωτογραφος να στρεψει και προς τα αριστερα το φακο του...:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Νομίζω ότι υπάρχει μια άλλη φωτογραφία από τον άγνωστο (μέχρι στιγμής) φωτογράφο όπου φαίνεται ένα τμήμα από μια παντόφλα.
Πιθανον, οι κάβοι στην παραπάνω φωτογραφία να ανήκουν στην ίδια αυτή παντόφλα. Τη φωτογραφία αυτή θα την ανεβάσουμε αύριο. 
Η εποχή αυτή είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα και αξίζει να ψάξουμε για ότι καλύτερο μπορεί να βρεθεί.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

¶λλες εποχές, άλλες εικόνες, άλλοι ρυθμοί ζωής. 

Λιγότερη αστυνόμευση και σχεδόν κανείς καχύποπτος λιμενικός. Βολτίτσα στο λιμάνι πριν πάρεις το πλοίο για ''απέναντι'', παγωμένο νερό με ''υποβρύχιο'' στα τραπεζάκια δίπλα στους κάβους, με θέα τα ''Χρυσή ¶μμος'', το Πορτο Λάφια και το τσιμεντόπλοιο.

Και όταν με το καλό πέρναγες ''απέναντι'' σε υποδεχόταν μιά ''άλλη'' Κάρυστος. Με ένα λιμάνι πιό ανθρώπινο, ατσιμεντάριστο ακόμα στα περισσότερα σημεία του, με το υπέροχο καρνάγιο που έσφυζε από καίκια, μαστόρους και παραγιούς, και το καφενεδάκι του Λεμονιά στην παραλία για να φας το γλυκό βύσσινο και να πιείς τον Ελληνικό σου ακούγοντας το ντούκου-ντούκου μιας ψαρόβαρκας που ξεμάκραινε.....

Νοσταλγία ? Μελαγχολία ? Πείτε το όπως θέλετε.....

Ευχαριστούμε για το ''ταξίδι'' *Roi*..... Να 'σαι καλά.......

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ο φίλος μου ο Espresso Venezia μας περιέγραψε κατά τρόπο μοναδικό εκείνη την εποχή. Μια άλλη εποχή, εντελώς διαφορετική από αυτή. Με άλλους ρυθμούς και λιγότερο τρέξιμο. Υπήρχαν και τότε πολλά προβλήματα, αλλά όχι αυτό το κυνήγι του χρόνου.
Ως ελάχιστο ευχαριστώ θα ήθελα να του αφιερώσω την παρακάτω φωτογραφία από το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας με το περίφημο "Έλενα Π" στο βάθος. Ένα κυριακάτικο απόγευμα .....

Αυτήν τη φωτογραφία την βρήκαμε με την Περιβαλλοντική Ομάδα του 2ου ΤΕΕ Ραφήνας στη Δημοτική Βιβλιοθήκη του Δήμου Ραφήνας. 
Ο φωτογράφος είναι και πάλι άγνωστος (προς το παρόν).
Στην ίδια βιβλιοθήκη βρήκαμε και την πιο γνωστή φωτογραφία του "'Ελενα Π" από τη Ραφήνα που θα την ανεβάσουμε παρακάτω.
Ψάχνοντας με την περιβαλλοντική Ομάδα για την Ιστορία του λιμανιού αυτού ένιωθες ότι το "Έλενα Π" είναι ένας πραγματικός μύθος.

Στον Espresso Venezia

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Γυρίζουμε σε παλιότερους καιρούς.
Ραφήνα, δεκαετία του '60 (μάλλον προς τα τέλη).
Το "'Ελενα Π" και το "Φανερωμένη" (αν δεν κάνω λάθος).
Την φωτογραφία αυτή τη βρήκαμε στην Δημοτική Βιβλιοθήκη του Δήμου Ραφήνας.

Σε όλους τους καλούς μας φίλους.


Και για να δείτε ένα μικρό δείγμα της δουλειάς των μαθητών ανεβάζουμε μια επιζωγράφηση που έκανε μία μαθήτρια σε λεπτομέρεια της παραπάνω φωτογραφίας με το "'Ελενα Π". Το θέμα του προγράμματος της Περιβαλλοντικής Ομάδας ήταν "Ιστορία του λιμανιού της Ραφήνας" (σχολικό έτος: 2006-2007).

----------


## Haddock

Espresso Venezia, ωραία τα περιγράφεις και μου δημιούργησες πολύ έντονη την επιθυμία να γυρίσω πίσω στο χρόνο.  Δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς, αυτές οι εποχές έχουν περάσει ανεπιστρεπτί.

Η νοσταλγία μας τυραννεί αιωνίως και είναι αδύνατο να ξεφύγεις από τα δίχτυα της. Όμως, η αγάπη για το όμορφο δεν είναι μελαγχολία, είναι λύτρωση από την καθημερινότητα. Το εικονικό ταξίδι σου, Roi, γλυκαίνει τις μνήμες μας σαν το παλιό καλό κρασί. Κάθε φωτογραφία σου, μας μεθάει με το θαλασσινό άρωμα της.

----------


## yannisa340

Και όταν με το καλό πέρναγες ''απέναντι'' σε υποδεχόταν μιά ''άλλη'' Κάρυστος. Με ένα λιμάνι πιό ανθρώπινο, ατσιμεντάριστο ακόμα στα περισσότερα σημεία του, με το υπέροχο καρνάγιο που έσφυζε από καίκια, μαστόρους και παραγιούς, και το καφενεδάκι του Λεμονιά στην παραλία για να φας το γλυκό βύσσινο και να πιείς τον Ελληνικό σου ακούγοντας το ντούκου-ντούκου μιας ψαρόβαρκας που ξεμάκραινε.....


Και τα τελευταία χρόνια καλά ήταν . Σε υποδεχόταν ο Περουλάκης και έλεγε ότι : << Απ' όλα έχουμεεεε. Μόνο το μυαλό μας τέλειωσε. Περάστε. γαλέο σκορδαλιά. Τυροπιτάρα. >> :Cool:

----------


## robo

Από Καρτ-Ποστάλ της εποχής....

Rafina - Card Postal1000.jpg

----------


## polykas

*Mπράβο robo σε ευχαριστούμε*.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε σ' ευχαριστούμε όλοι πάρα πολύ.
Πρόκειται για μια υπέροχη εικόνα ενός βαποριού για το οποίο υπάρχουν πολύ λίγες σωσμένες εικόνες.
Επιπλέον στην παραπάνω εικόνα διακρίνεται πολύ καλά και η πλώρη του τσιμεντόπλοιου.
Καλή συνέχεια ....

----------


## robo

Στο παρακάτω απόσπασμα από την ταινία "Κορίτσια στον Ήλιο" του 1968, στον χρόνο 4:20 - 4:50, εμφανίζεται το ΕΛΕΝΑ Π. στο λιμάνι του Μπατσίου. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNtVYrZvufo

----------


## Haddock

Ο φακός του Ορέστη Λάσκου κατέγραψε άλλη μια σπάνια εικόνα από την ιστορική ακτοπλοΐα. Με το σημερινό *flashback*, γυρίζουμε στα 1966 και το ΕΛΕΝΑ Π. καταπλέει στο γραφικό λιμάνι της ¶νδρου. Στο φιλμ, λοιπόν, με τίτλο «Φουσκοθαλασσιές», συμπεριλαμβάνονται πλάνα από τις ομορφιές του νησιού τη δεκαετία του 1960. Προς το τέλος, το ΕΛΕΝΑ Π. εμφανίζεται και πάλι, λίγο πριν τους τίτλους του τέλους.


  

Στο youtube  επιλέξτε «watch in high quality»

----------


## Ellinis

Mε όλο τον κόσμο να είναι συγκεντρωμένος και να τραγουδάει για την έλευση του πλοίου...
Σε ποιό λιμάνι πιστεύεις πως είναι φίλε paroskayak;

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε robo και φίλε paroskayak, σας υπερευχαριστούμε.
Εξαιρετικά τα ευρήματά σας.
Το "Έλενα Π", το Μπατσί, "Τα Κορίτσια στον Ήλιο".
Το Μπατσί μιας άλλης εποχής, φίλε Ellinis.
Τι άλλο να πει κανείς;

Τα είπατε όλα με την αγάπη σας να τα βρείτε και να τα μοιραστείτε μαζί μας.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πάμε πίσω στα 1967-68.
Ο *Κλέαρχος Κονιτσιώτης* γυρίζει στην ¶νδρο την ταινία *"Κορίτσια στον Ήλιο".
*Εποχές δύσκολες.
Ο βοσκός που ερωτεύεται την τουρίστρια, ο αστυνομικός, η αναζήτηση στην Αθήνα. Η ταινία ήταν μια παραγωγή της εταιρείας Καραγιάννης-Καρατζόπουλος σε σκηνοθεσία του *Βασίλη Γεωργιάδη,*  σενάριο του *Ιάκωβου Καμπανέλη* και μουσική του *Σταύρου Ξαρχάκου.*
Η *Ανν Λόμπεργκ* κλέβει την καρδιά τόσο του *Γιάννη Βόγλη,* όσο και τις δικές μας με το παίξιμό της.

Είμαστε τυχεροί που στην ταινία υπάρχουν κάποια καρέ με το περίφημο *"'Ελενα Π"* του *Παγουλάτου.*
"Ποιητική αδεία" στην πινακίδα αναγράφεται ότι το πλοίο αναχωρεία στις 3:00 μ.μ. "κατευθείαν για Πειραιά".
Έχω την εντύπωση ότι προορισμός του πλοίου ήταν η Ραφήνα.

Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά στους "χρυσοθήρες" paroskayak και Ellinis, καθώς και στους robo, polykas, yiannisa340, Bulkerman, Leo, rocinante, Nicholas Peppas, Seaways lover, scoufgian, moutsokwstas, Nautikos II και Καπεταν Αντρέας.

Το *"'Ελενα Π"* και *η Ανν Λόμπεργκ* στο *Μπατσί* της ¶νδρου.

Μπατσί.jpg

Έλενα Π.jpg


Το πλοίο αναχωρεί στις 3:00 μ.μ. ....

Έλενα Π ¶νδρος.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟ
ΑΠΙΘΑΝΟ 
ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟ.......
Αντωνη ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ.

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Το *"'Ελενα Π"* και *η Ανν Λόμπεργκ* στο *Μπατσί* της ¶νδρου.
> 
> Μπατσί.jpg
> 
> Έλενα Π.jpg
> 
> 
> Το πλοίο αναχωρεί στις 3:00 μ.μ. ....
> 
> Έλενα Π ¶νδρος.jpg


Φίλε Αντώνη, υπέροχα τα καρέ, αλλά, μετά συγχωρήσεως, μου ήταν λίγο δύσκολο να εστιάσω την προσοχή μου στο βαπόρι! :? ;-)

----------


## Rocinante

> Φίλε Αντώνη, υπέροχα τα καρέ, αλλά, μετά συγχωρήσεως, μου ήταν λίγο δύσκολο να εστιάσω την προσοχή μου στο βαπόρι! :? ;-)


 Ποιο βαπορι ???????

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλοι μου τα προσωπεία έπεσαν.
Είστε καραβολάτρες, αλλά υποκλίνεστε πρωτίστως στην γυναικεία ομορφιά.
Ευτυχώς!!!
Τα ταξίδια μας με την *Ανν Λόμπεργκ* συνεχίζονται στα όνειρά μας.
Επιβιβαζόμαστε μαζί της στο *"Έλενα Π"* και στο *"Μεγαλόχαρη".*
Να θυμίσουμε ότι υπήρξαν δίδυμο στη γραμμή της ¶νδρου-Τήνου προς το τέλος της δεκαετίας του '60.
Κάτι σαν *"Superferry II"* και *"Πηνελόπη Α".*

Αλλά, όπως θα υποδείξουν οι καλοί φίλοι, ποια πλοία να δεις μπροστά στην Ανν ....

Από την περίφημη ταινία *"Κορίτσια στον Ήλιο".*

Ανεβαίνοντας τα σκαλιά στο Μπατσί της ¶νδρου ..... 

Ανεβαίνοντας τα σκαλιά.jpg

Παγωτά "Παπασπύρου" και διαφημιστική ταμπέλα του *"Μεγαλόχαρη"* (μετέπειτα *"Σκιάθος"* του Νομικού).
 
Μεγαλόχαρη.jpg

----------


## yannisa340

Η ταμπέλα λέει 2 ώρες διάρκεια ταξιδιού. Ή και κάτι λίγο παραπάνω αν δεν είναι μηδενικά τα ψιλά γράμματα.  Μα ήταν τόσο γρήγορο; Εδώ τα σημερινά κάνουν 2 ώρες ακριβώς για Γαύριο. Βάλε το Μπατσί που είναι παρακάτω... Εκπλήσσομαι.  :Surprised:  :Surprised:

----------


## giorgos_249

*Πρέπει να ήταν κάτι στα 2.50 περίπου.*

----------


## Νάξος

Βλέποντας από τη μία την κουκλάρα Λόμπεργκ και από την άλλη το βαπόρι καταλήγω στο συμπέρασμα ότι οι γυναίκες και τα πλοία πρέπει να έχουν καμπύλες!

----------


## Rocinante

> Βλέποντας από τη μία την κουκλάρα Λόμπεργκ και από την άλλη το βαπόρι καταλήγω στο συμπέρασμα ότι οι γυναίκες και τα πλοία πρέπει να έχουν καμπύλες!


Ναι τετοια λεγε για να αρχισουν να φωναζουν οι οπαδοι των Blue star something, και των πλωτων ΚΤΕΛ. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νάξος

Οι οπαδοί των σημερινών μπαούλων BS, HSW, Mινωϊκών και  ΑΝΕΚ φίλε Ροσινάντη, δεν θα κάνουν τον κόπο να τιμήσουν με τη ματιά τους τα παλήα σκαριά. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, καλλίτερα. Πολύ μανούλι η Λόμπεργκ. Γλυκύτατη όπως και το Έλενα Π.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλοι καλοί, η αλήθεια να λέγεται.
Έρωτας, θάλασσα και καράβια αποτελούν ιερό τρίγωνο.

Το σώμα της κοπέλας είναι σμιλεμένο με αρμονία.
Τα παλιά πλοία ναυπηγούνταν με την σκέψη ότι έπρεπε να είναι όμορφα στο μάτι.
Τα μεγέθη ήταν μικρά και τα οικονομικά συμφέροντα όχι τόσο πιεστικά.

Σήμερα, νοιάζονται μόνο για τα μεγέθη και τα οικονομικά οφέλη.

Ας ονειρευτούμε ότι ξαναγυρίζουμε στο Μπατσί της δεκαετίας του '60.
*"Έλενα Π",* *"Μεγαλόχαρη", Ann Loberg*, ήχοι, μυρωδιές, γεύσεις και αργοί "μεξικάνικοι" ρυθμοί.
Το μόνο που χαλάει την εικόνα είναι η πολιτική κατάσταση εκείνης της εποχής.
Ποτέ δεν μπορεί να τα έχεις κανείς όλα καλά ....

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Βλέποντας από τη μία την κουκλάρα Λόμπεργκ και από την άλλη το βαπόρι καταλήγω στο συμπέρασμα ότι οι γυναίκες και τα πλοία πρέπει να έχουν καμπύλες!


Ti apegine h Ann Lomberg? Zei? Einai sthn Ellada?

----------


## a.molos

Τελευταία φορά, πρίν απο 6-8 χρόνια εμφανίστηκε ως guest-star σε ελληνική σειρά, μάλιστα μαζί με το Γιάννη Βόγλη. Την ειχα δεί τότε και εξακολουθούσε να είναι εξαιρετικά όμορφη για την ηλικία της. Εκτοτε δεν ξανακούσα κάτι για αυτή, καθώς ζεί μόνιμα στην Αγγλία.

----------


## gtogias

Το διάσημο (από το στάσου μύγδαλα) καραβάκι προφανώς λίγο πριν το τέλος σε φωτογραφία του A. Scrimali:

Elena_P_laid up.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το διάσημο (*από το στάσου μύγδαλα)*


Λοιπον, εδω με επιασες... Τι ειναι αυτο το "στασου μυγδαλα";

----------


## gtogias

> Λοιπον, εδω με επιασες... Τι ειναι αυτο το "στασου μυγδαλα";


Νίκο, Νίκο. Μα είναι η περίφημη ατάκα του Γιάννη Βόγλη προς την Αν Λόμπεργκ στην έναρξη της ταινίας "Κορίτσια στον ήλιο" όταν την κυνηγά για να της προσφέρει αμύγδαλα.

----------


## Ellinis

Πανταχού παρόν ο Antonio Scrimali, μας χάρισε μοναδικές φωτογραφίες. 
Αν ξέραμε και την ημερομηνία της φωτογραφίας θα βοηθούσε στην ανακάλυψη της ημερομηνιας που διαλύθηκε για την οποία υπάρχουν διάφορες εκδοχές, από το 1976 ως το 1984.

----------


## gtogias

Μια καρτ ποστάλ τότε που έκανε το δρομολόγιο Ηγουμενίτσα-Κέρκυρα-Otranto:

Elena Otranto.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φανταστικη!!! Το Ελενα Π. στις ομορφιες του.

----------


## Ellinis

Ωπς!!! απίστευτα σπάνιο, δεν περίμενα οτι θα το βλέπαμε και αυτό...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε *gtogias*, η carte-postale που ανέβασες είναι εξαιρετική.

Το αγαπημένο *"Ελενα Π"* στη γή της Απουλίας (Puglia).
Στη γη του *Ότραντο* (Terra d' Otanto).
Πολύ κοντά στα ελληνόφωνα χωριά της *Απουλίας.*
Στο *Martano* και στην *Kalimera.*
Μέχρι εκείνη την εποχή τα παραμύθια του Ότραντο ήταν ακόμα ζωντανά.
Και η γλώσσα των γραικών ακουγόταν πολύ κονά στο λιμάνι που ήταν δεμένο το* "Έλενα Π". 

*(για περιήγηση στην περιοχή, υπάρχει ο παρακάτω σύνδεσμος)
http://www.e-gargano.com/mappe_guide/inizio.htm

----------


## gtogias

Τα δρομολόγια του Έλενα Π στην Αδριατική το 1964 από σχετική καταχώρηση στον τύπο της εποχής:

1964 07 25 Ελευθερία σελ 6.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

YouTube και ΕΛΕΝΑ Π (πρώην Lili Scarlett)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjoeR...eature=related

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Φουσκοθαλασσιες*

Κινηματογραφικο εργο του Ορεστη Λασκου απο το 1966.  Διασκευασμενο απο την ομωνυμη ηθογραφια του Δημητρη Μπογρη, το εργο ηταν παραγωγη της εταιρειας Ρουσσοπουλοι, Λαζαριδης, Σαρρης και Ψαρρας.   Σεναριο του Γιωργου Λαζαριδη, σκηνοθεσια του Ορεστη Λασκου και μουσικη του Κωστα Κλαββα (που ξεκινωντας απο την ελαφρα Ελληνικη μουσικη και τα Φεστιβαλ του ΕΙΡ το 1960, εχει γινει τωρα μεγαλος Ελληνας κλασσικος συνθετης).

Πρωταγωνιστουσαν η μεγαλη Μαιρη Αρωνη, ο Διονυσης Παπαγιαννοπουλος, ο Ανδρεας Ντουζος, η Ρια Δελουτση και αλλοι.

Βλεπουμε την *Ελενα Π* στις πολυ πρωτες μερες της και το Μπατσι προ 43 ετων!

Fou.jpg IMG_0471_2.JPG
IMG_0472.JPG IMG_0473.JPG IMG_0475.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μια καρτ ποστάλ τότε που έκανε το δρομολόγιο Ηγουμενίτσα-Κέρκυρα-Otranto:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61582


Απονομή του χρυσού μεταλλίου της πόλης του Οτράντο στον εφοπλιστή Παγουλάτο.

Κατά τη διάρκεια ειδικής τελετής, ο *Δήμαρχος του Οτράντο* απονέμει το χρυσό μετάλλιο της πόλης στον εφοπλιστή *Παγουλάτο*, τιμώντας τον για την πρωτοβουλία του να συνδέσει ακτοπλοϊκά το Οτράντο με την Κέρκυρα και την Ηγουμενίτσα. Οι παριστάμενοι στην τελετή χειροκροτούν ζωηρά. Στη συνέχεια ο Παγουλάτος εκφωνεί ομιλία.

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...1316&thid=3584

*Και μια και ειδατε αυτο κοιταξτε και το επομενο!!!!*

Θρησκευτική τελετή στην ελληνόφωνη κοινότητα Καλημέρα της Απουλίας.

Πλήθος κόσμου συμμετέχουν σε θρησκευτική τελετή, η οποία πραγματοποιείται ελληνόφωνη κοινότητα Καλημέρα της Απουλίας.

Πλήθος κόσμου ακολουθούν θρησκευτική πομπή στην ελληνόφωνη κοινότητα Καλημέρα της Απουλίας. Οι δρόμοι και τα κτήρια του χωριού είναι στολισμένα με φώτα. Η τελετή ολοκληρώνεται με την απογείωση μικρών αυτοσχέδιων αερόστατων και με τη ρίψη πυροτεχνημάτων.

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...1316&thid=3586

----------


## Ellinis

To EΛΕΝΑ Π. ήρθε στην Ελλάδα ήδη μετασκευασμένο σε επιβατηγό.
Ας μη ξεχνάμε όμως οτι ο πρώτος του ρόλος ήταν ως ναρκαλιευτικό του γερμανικού Π.Ν.
Όπως βλέπετε και στο παρακάτω διάγραμμα, το μόνο που έμεινε από το αρχικό πλοίο ήταν η γάστρα του. 

mboot.jpg
πηγή: περιοδικό Okrety Wojenne

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Η ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΛΕΝΑ Π.  I._

Ας ξαναγυρισουμε στην αρχικη μορφη του *ΕΛΕΝΑ Π.*

Εν πρωτοις, το _ΕΛΕΝΑ Π._ ηταν το ναρκαλιευτικο *Μ608* του Γερμανικου Ναυτικου (1944−45). Ναυπηγηθηκε απο την  *A.G. Neptun Rostock*  το  1944. 

Διαβαστε εδω    http://www.german-navy.de/kriegsmari...t43/ships.html 

M608.jpg

Επισης πληρης περιγραφη του πλοιου εδω.  http://wehrmacht-history.com/kriegsm...nelsweeper.htm




> Displacement: 582 tons standard 821 tons full load
> Length: 67.75 m
> Beam: 9 m
> Draft: 2.68 m
> Propulsion: 2 &#215; vertical 3 cylinder triple expansion engines
> Power: 2,150 shp
> Propellers:
> Speed: 17 knots
> Range: 4,000 nautical miles at 10 knots
> ...


και εδω

M608 Technical.jpg

Ιδου πως ξεκινησαν αυτα τα Γερμανικα ναρκαλιευτικα (Minenschuchschiffen) του 1943...  Τελικα φτιαχτηκαν (σε διαφορα σταδια κατασκευης 51, απο τα οποια μονον δυο εγιναν τελικα επιβατηγα.... Το *ΕLENA Π*  και το _SALVATORE LAURO._ Και απο αυτα μονον το  _SALVATORE LAURO_  εμεινε μεχρι το 2006!




> The *MBoot 43* was the enlarged successor of the mine hunter type MBoot 40. To speed up the construction, those mine hunter were not built in the conventional way anymore, but by separate pre-fabricated sections which were only put together in the shipyard (like the Type XXI submarine).
> 
> Although the primary objective for these vessels was mine hunting, they could also be equipped with depth charges and used as submarine hunters, some were also used as torpedo training ships and had two torpedo tubes installed.
> 
> Like their predecessors, the *MBoot 43* had coal fired steam engines, which made those vessels easier operational in the last years of the war.
> 
> Over 160 ships of the *MBoot 43* class were ordered from 1942 on, but only 17 were completed until the end of the war. All but one survived the war and were taken over by the allies, some of them serving until the late 1960s.


Elena P 1944.jpg

Το πλοιο μας ειχε και πολλα αδελφακια, ενα απο τα οποια ηταν το Μ607 που ειχε σχεδον την ιδια ιστορια με το πλοιο μας   http://www.mareud.com/Postcard/sl_hanne_scarlett.htm

Ενδιαφεροντα στοιχεια για αυτα τα πλοια παρουσιαζονται και στο  http://www.warshipsww2.eu/lode.php?l...enice&zobraz=A απο οπoυ πηραμε και τα σχεδια των πλοων.  

M601.jpg

Το πλοιο μας, το *Μ608,* ανηκε στην  *Geleitdienst Ostsee*  για λιγους μηνες. Ιδε και εδω  http://www.wlb-stuttgart.de/seekrieg/km/mboote/m1-7.htm

M608 1943.jpg

Το 1945 εδοθη στις Ηνωμενες Πολιτειες με αγνωστο ονομα και παρεμεινε στο Κιελο της Γερμανιας για δυο χρονια, μερος του δευτερου στολου (1945−47)

Στις 14 Νοεμβριου 1947 περασε στα χερια του  *Office of Military Government, United States* (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Office_..._United_States ), γνωστου και με το ονομα  OMGUS, και πηρε το ονομα  *US38*.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Η ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΛΕΝΑ Π. II

*Στις 19 Φεβρουαριου 1948 το  *US38* πουληθηκε στην Γερμανια, στην  *Hapag Seeb&#228;der Dienst*, και ονομασθηκε *AMRUM* (1948-49).  Ιδε και http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/lines/hamburg.html Τοτε ειχε  697 τοννους. 

Για οσους δεν το ξερουν, η εταιρεια αυτη ειναι η ιστορικη Γερμανικη ατμοπλοια που εκανε και κανει δρομολογια για την Ελιγολανδη (Helgoland) και επισης τα νησια Stylt και Amrum. Τα τρια αυτα νησια ηταν τα αγαπημενα καλοκαιρινα μερη διακοπων των Γερμανων. Κοιταξτε ενα παλιο χαρτη που δειχνει που ειναι. 

Amrum.jpg

Προπολεμικα η  _Hapag Seeb&#228;der_  ειχε μερικα απιθανα πλοια, οπως το περιφημο *Cobra*.

Cobra.jpg

To *AMRUM* περασε στην  *Ivers Linie* του Κιελου στις 27 Οκτωβριου 1949  (1949−54). 
Εδω μια ωραια φωτογραφια του πλοιου σαν *HARALD IVERS* 
Πηγη: http://www.erdbeerferkel.com/skip001.html

Harald Ivers 1944.jpg

Επισης μια ωραιοτατη φωτογραφια εδω. Δεν σας θυμιζει λιγο το *ΕΛΕΝΑ Π;*

Harald Ivers 2.jpg

Ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερον να συγκρινετε το *HARALD IVERS* με το *ΕΛΕΝΑ Π* για να δειτε τις διαφορες. Την εποχη εκεινη το *HARALD IVERS* χρησιμοποιουσε ακομη καρβουνο!!!

Comparison.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Η ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΛΕΝΑ Π. III

*Το 1954 η ατμοπλοια  *Ivers*  αγορασθηκε απο την  *Kieler Reederei GmbH*  και το πλοιο ονομασθηκε  *Lilli Scarlett*  Ιδε  http://www.mareud.com/Postcard/sl_lilli_scarlett.htm
 απο οπου πηρα και τις φωτογραφιες που ακολουθουν. Τοτε, το 1954, αλλαξε και μηχανες σε ντηζελ.

Lilly Scarlett 1.jpgLilli Scarlett.jpg




> In 1954 *Harald Ivers* was sold to *Kieler Reederei GmbH* (http://www.europeana.eu/portal/recor...AD9CB2B28.html) and renamed *Lilli Scarlett*. She was re-engined from steam to diesel, and chartered to J.H.J.Jensen, Tuborg Havn (later *Skandinavisk Linietrafik A/S*), for a Landskrona-Tuborg Havn service. They purchased her in 1957. 
> 
> *Lilli Scarlett* was chartered to &#197;ngfartygs Ab Waxholm, for a Stockholm-Mariehamn service in 1962, and was sold to Greek owners the following year as the *Elena P.*


Landskrona-Tuborg.jpg

Το ονομα  *Lilli Scarlett*  μας αναγκαζει να παρουσιασουμε εδω ενα απιθανο σχολιο για το πλοιο τον καιρο εκεινο!!!



> *The Scarlett-Boats
> 
> *At this time the so-called Scarlett-boats sailed between Landskrona and Copenhagen. Their history is special. In Denmark after the war there was a lack of American dollars, which made i impossible to get American goods and American films. Thus the Danes missed the Hollywood film ”Gone With the Wind”, which was shown in Swedish cinemas in 1939. A Danish ship owner, J&#248;rgen Jensen, had the brilliant idea of starting a cinema line. Ships were provided in 1949 for this cinema transport, which sometimes was combined with a Bakken (Danish amusement park) transport. They sailed the Swedes to Bellevue, so they could go to Bakken. And then they sailed to Copenhagen to collect Danes to cinemas in Sweden.
> 
> To begin with they went to Palladium in Malmo, where ”Gone With the Wind” (Εξηγηση γραφοντος: _Οσα παιρνει ο ανεμος_) was shown, but form the summer of 1949 the cinema trips went to Landskrona. While the films were showed the Swedes were taken home from Bellevue and when the Swedes were taken home the film had ended and the Danes was sailed to Copenhagen. On the way food and drink were served at low costs and there was life music and dancing.
> 
> This traffic was the background for the so-called Scarlett boats, which trafficked Landskrona and Tuborg until 1980. _Scarlett O&#180;Hara_ in the film ”Gone with the Wind” (Εξηγηση γραφοντος: _Οσα παιρνει ο ανεμος_) gave names to the boats, for instance *Hanne Scarlett, Lilli Scarlett and Dana Scarlett.*


Πηγη:  http://www.oresundstid.dk/arkiv/arki...aer&standard=J

Lilli Scarlett3.jpg

Και εδω μια καρτποσταλ απο την Landskrona (1965)

LAnds.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Η ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΛΕΝΑ Π. IV

*Το αδελφακι του, *Μ607*, ειχε παρομοια ιστορια... που την δινω σε περιληψη εδω. Διαβαστε και εδω  http://www.die-graue-flotte.de/magic...&sd=a&month=19




> - 1945 ( 2. MS-Flottille ) *M607* Geleitdienst Ostsee
> - 1945 US-Beute, GM/SA Einsatz Ostsee ( 2. MS-Flottillle, Kiel )
> - 14.11.1947 OMGUS unterstellt, als US37
> - 19.02.1948 Hapag-Seeb&#228;derdienst Projekt *H&#214;RNUM*
> - 27.10.1949 Ivers-Linie, Kiel, Dampff&#228;hre: *CHRISTIAN IVERS*
> - 1954 Kieler Reederei GmbH, Dampff&#228;hre: *HANNE SCARLET* in d&#228;nischer Charter.
> - 1962 Augostino Lauro; Italien, Motorf&#228;hre: *SALVATORE LAURO*


Ivers.jpg

Κοιταξτε και εδω   http://www.faergelejet.dk/faerge.php?id=652&n=4

*HANNE SCARLET

*Hanne Scarlett.jpg

Το πλοιο αυτο (*SALVATORE LAURO)* τελικα πηγε στα διαλυτηρια στο Αλιαγα το 2006... Δυστυχως (ευτυχως; ) καθως το ρυμουλκουσαν στο Αλιαγα, το πλοιο βυθιστηκε καπου στην Ελλαδα στις 13/3/2006.

*SALVATORE LAURO

*Salvatore Lauro.jpg

Salvatore LAuro2.jpg

Το πλοιο ειναι το μεσαιο απο τα τριαhttp://www.faergelejet.dk/faerge.php?id=652&n=4

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Η ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΛΕΝΑ Π. V

*Το Δεκεμβριο 1963 το πλοιο αγορασθηκε απο τον Παγουλατο και μετα απο ωρισμενες αλλαγες νομασθηκε *ΕΛΕΝΑ Π.* και αρχισε να χρησιμοποιειται σαν πορθμειο κλειστου τυπου απο την Ραφηνα στα νησια και φυσικα (το 1964) απο το Οτραντο της Ιταλιας στην Κερκυρα και Ηγουμενιτσα...  Απο τοτε εχουμε και μερικες ωραιες φωτογραφιες η καρτ ποσταλ....

Elena P.jpg



Οτραντο της Ιταλιας

Elena Otranto.jpg



1964-1965

0.jpg



Απο το φιλμ Φουσκοθαλασσιες που ανεφερα παρα πανω

elena1.jpg

Το τελος του ΕΛΕΝΑ Π ειναι γνωστο σε ολους μας.....

Και εδω μια αλλη συγκριση του με το ΕΛΕΝΑ Π

c.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτικό αφιέρωμα!!! Πολύ ενδιαφέρον!!!

----------


## Ellinis

> Και εδω μια καρτποσταλ απο την Landskrona (1960)
> 
> LAnds.jpg


Πιστεύω το καραβάκι στην τελευταία καρτ ποστάλ να μην πέρασε απαρατήρητο από τους φίλους της "άγονης"...  :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Πιστεύω το καραβάκι στην τελευταία καρτ ποστάλ να μην πέρασε απαρατήρητο από τους φίλους της "άγονης"...


Που το ξετρυπωσες!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B* Ελενα Π*...ενα πλοιο που εγραψε την δικη του ιστορια στην γραμμη Ραφηνας- Ανδρου
ship000005555.jpg
_η φωτογραφια ειχε βρει απανεμο λιμανακι καποιο παλαιοπωλειο στο Μοναστηρακι...τωρα βρηκε την αρμοζουσα θεση και κοσμει το παρον θεμα_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> F/B* Ελενα Π*...ενα πλοιο που εγραψε την δικη του ιστορια στην γραμμη Ραφηνας- Ανδρου
> ship000005555.jpg
> _η φωτογραφια ειχε βρει απανεμο λιμανακι καποιο παλαιοπωλειο στο Μοναστηρακι...τωρα βρηκε την αρμοζουσα θεση και κοσμει το παρον θεμα_



Ηταν ομορφο καραβι παρ οτι η προσθηκη για αυτοκινητα του αλλαξε την συμμετρια...  Κοιταξτε την φωτογραφια σαν *HARALD IVERS*.  Μου θυμιζει αναλογα Γερμανικα πλοια, οπως το *WAPPEN VON HAMBURG* που εγινε αργοτερα το *DELOS*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ετσι ακριβως φιλε Nicholas ηταν ομορφο καραβακι.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Που το ξετρυπωσες!!!



Φυσικα το πλοιο ειναι το *ΝΗΡΕΥΣ* (πρωην *SCANIA
* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=25472) που ανηκε στην ιδια εταιρεια με το ονομα _Skandinavisk Linietrafik_

Οσο για την καρτποσταλ, ειναι μαλλον κλασσικη. Αυτη ειναι δικια μου αλλα το _Simplon_ εχει ενα αντιτυπο

----------


## gtogias

Δημοσίευμα του 1964 για τη δρομολόγηση του Έλενα Π στη γραμμή Ηγουμενίτσα-Οτράντο:

1964 03 26 Τα Νέα σελ 3a.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Αφού ευχαριστήσω θερμά το φίλο gtogia για αυτό το σπουδαίο απόκομμα, χρειάζομαι τη βοήθειά σας  :Wink: 
Αναφέρει, ότι το ¶γιος Γεράσιμος ταξίδευε αρχικά για τους Παγουλαταίους και ότι αυτοί ήταν που παράγγειλαν και το Κεφαλληνία!!! 
Αληθεύουν αυτά; Δηλαδή, το Κεφαλληνία δεν παραγγέλθηκε από τους Στριντζαίους;

----------


## Ellinis

Για το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ οι σημειώσεις μου λένε οτι είχε αγοραστεί το 1960 από το Χ.Παγουλάτο & Αφούς Στρίντζη. 
Υποθέτω οτι κάποια στιγμή το μερίδιο των Παγουλάτων πέρασε στο Στρίντζη. 
Για το ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ δεν θυμάμαι κάτι, θα πρέπει να ψάξω περισσότερο, αλλά δεν είναι απίθανο να είχαν ένα ποσοστό οι Παγουλάτοι.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Η ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΛΕΝΑ Π. VI

*Ομορφες φωτογραφιες του *Ελενα Π* πριν ελθει στην Ελλαδα. Παρμενες απο διαφορες Σουηδικες ιστοσελιδες την Landskrona οπου το πλοιο ειχε την βασικη του εδρα.

Πρωτα μια φωτογραφια του Γερμανικου *Μ 607* (αδελφου πλοιου του 
*M608/Harald Ivers*) που εγινε το *Christian Ivers (Hanne Scarlett)*.  Το πλοιο αυτο μετα απο μεγαλη υπηρεσια στις Σουηδικες και Ιταλικες γραμμες (σαν *Salvatore Lauro*) πηρε τον δρομο για το Aliaga αλλα βυθισθηκε 10 μιλλια εξω απο τον Γερολιμενα στις 12 Μαρτιου 2006.

m607.jpg

Μετα δυο ακομη φωτογραφιες του *Harald Ivers* (*Ελενα Π)*.

Harald Ivers 1944.jpg

Harald Ivers 1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Η ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΛΕΝΑ Π. VII

*Και τωρα τα πλοια της *Skandinavisk Linjetrafik* http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/skandina...injetrafik.htm. 

Απο αυτα το *Linda Scarlett* εγινε το *Νησος Ανδρος* και επειτα *Μαρμαρι Ι*. Το *Scania* εγινε το *Νηρευς

*Και εδω διαφορες φωτογραφιες του *Lilli Scarlett/Ελενα Π* και του εσωτερικου του.

Lill S1.jpg

Lilli S2.jpg

Lilli S3.jpg

Lilli S4.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Η ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΛΕΝΑ Π. VIII
*Και εδω διαφορες φωτογραφιες του *Lilli Scarlett/Ελενα Π* και του εσωτερικου του.


Lilli S5 and Gay Viking.jpg

Lilli S6.jpg

Lilli S7.jpg

*1958*
Lilli S8 1958.jpg

Τελος μια φωτογραφια του *Ελενα Π.*
ElenaP.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καταπληκτικες εικονες απο τον φιλο Nicholas Peppas!!!  Η δε τελευταια φωτογραφια ειναι ακρως συλλεκτικη!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ..........Η δε τελευταια φωτογραφια ειναι ακρως συλλεκτικη!!!


Παρακολουθηστε πως αλλαξε η πρυμνη απο το  *M608* στο  *Harald Ivers*, μετα στο  *Lilli Scarlett* και μετα στο  *Ελενα Π*...

Η φωτογραφια του *Ελενα Π* πρεπει να εχει παρθει τον Δεκεμβριο 1963 μολις ειχε αλλαξει το πλοιο ονομα αλλα χωρις αλλες αλλαγες απο τον Παγουλατο. Βλεπουμε ακομη το σινιαλο της *Skandinavisk Linjetrafik*!!!! Αληθεια, που να ειναι αυτη η φωτογραφια; Στην Σουηδια;

ElenaP.jpg

----------


## esperos

> *Η ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΛΕΝΑ Π. VI*
> 
> Ομορφες φωτογραφιες του *Ελενα Π* πριν ελθει στην Ελλαδα. Παρμενες απο διαφορες Σουηδικες ιστοσελιδες την Landskrona οπου το πλοιο ειχε την βασικη του εδρα.
> 
> Πρωτα μια φωτογραφια του Γερμανικου *Μ 607* (αδελφου πλοιου του 
> *M608/Harald Ivers*) που εγινε το *Christian Ivers (Hanne Scarlett)*. Το πλοιο αυτο μετα απο μεγαλη υπηρεσια στις Σουηδικες και Ιταλικες γραμμες (σαν *Salvatore Lauro*) πηρε τον δρομο για το Aliaga αλλα βυθισθηκε 10 μιλλια εξω απο τον Γερολιμενα στις 12 Μαρτιου 2006.
> 
> m607.jpg
> 
> ...


Αγαπητέ  Νίκο  θα  μου  επιτρέψεις  να  κάνω  μια  παρατήρηση  σχετικά  με  την  πρώτη  φωτογραφία  γιατί  έχω  την  εντύπωση  ότι  το  εικονιζόμενο  δεν  είναι  το  Μ607  καθότι  ανήκει  σε  προγενέστερη  κλάση  με  χαρακτηριστικούς  αριθμούς  από  Μ1  έως  Μ256.  Τα  Μ607  και  Μ608  ανήκαν  σε  μεταγενέστερη  κλάση  με  χαρακτηριστικούς  αριθμούς  από  Μ601  έως  Μ816. Για  περισσότερα  στην  ιστοσελίδα  www.german-navy.de

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αγαπητέ  Νίκο  θα  μου  επιτρέψεις  να  κάνω  μια  παρατήρηση  σχετικά  με  την  πρώτη  φωτογραφία  γιατί  έχω  την  εντύπωση  ότι  το  εικονιζόμενο  δεν  είναι  το  Μ607  καθότι  ανήκει  σε  προγενέστερη  κλάση  με  χαρακτηριστικούς  αριθμούς  από  Μ1  έως  Μ256.  Τα  Μ607  και  Μ608  ανήκαν  σε  μεταγενέστερη  κλάση  με  χαρακτηριστικούς  αριθμούς  από  Μ601  έως  Μ816. Για  περισσότερα  στην  ιστοσελίδα  www.german-navy.de


Ευχαριστω. Θα το διαβασω. Αλλα σε διαβεβαιω οτι η Σουηδικη σελιδα απο την Landskrona το παρουσιαζει σαν το Μ607. Φυσικα δικο τους λαθος

----------


## Ellinis

Για το ΕΛΕΝΑ Π. νομίζω πως δεν έχουμε αναφέρει στις σελίδες του θέματος του, το τι απέγινε...
Αφού λοιπόν ταξίδεψε για μια σεζόν στη γραμμή του Οτράντο, το καραβάκι μονιμοποιήθηκε στη γραμμή της Ραφήνας.

Εκεί δραστηριοποιήθηκε μάλλον ως το 1972 μιας και τότε κατασχέθηκε από την ΕΤΒΑ. 
Το πλοίο παροπλίστηκε και τελικά πωλήθηκε για διάλυση το 1976 στο Πέραμα.

----------


## esperos

> Για το ΕΛΕΝΑ Π. νομίζω πως δεν έχουμε αναφέρει στις σελίδες του θέματος του, το τι απέγινε...
> Αφού λοιπόν ταξίδεψε για μια σεζόν στη γραμμή του Οτράντο, το καραβάκι μονιμοποιήθηκε στη γραμμή της Ραφήνας.
> 
> Εκεί δραστηριοποιήθηκε μάλλον ως το 1972 μιας και τότε κατασχέθηκε από την ΕΤΒΑ. 
> Το πλοίο παροπλίστηκε και τελικά πωλήθηκε για διάλυση το 1976 στο Πέραμα.


Προς  συμπλήρωση,  να  προσθέσω  ότι  πριν  το  τέλος  του, κάπου  είχα  διαβάσει  ότι  είχε  ή  επρόκειτο  να  μετονομαστεί  ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ  ΜΑΡΙΑ  Ζ.

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε esperos, μήπως είχες ακούσει και τι είδους δραστηριότητα θα συνόδευε αυτή τη μετονομασία;

----------


## esperos

> Φίλε esperos, μήπως είχες ακούσει και τι είδους δραστηριότητα θα συνόδευε αυτή τη μετονομασία;


Δυστυχώς  δεν  έμαθα  κάτι  επιπλέον  σχετικό,  το  μόνο  είναι  ότι  εμφανίστηκε,  νομίζω  μεταγενέστερα,  η  παντόφλα  με  το  σχετικό  όνομα.
Τώρα  εάν  προέκυψε  κάτι  αυτό  θα  το  ξέρουν  πιθανώς  οι  πλοιοκτήτες. Και  η  δική  μου  υπόθεση  είναι  μήπως  θα  το  προόριζαν για  το  Ιόνιο  ή  και  γραμμή  Ιταλίας;

----------


## Ellinis

Ευχαριστώ φίλε esperos, αυτό που εγώ μπορώ να σου πω είναι οτι μέχρι το τέλος κράτησε το όνομα ΕΛΕΝΑ Π., άρα η μετονομασία έμεινε στις κουβέντες.

Ας το δούμε και από το βιβλίο The World's Passenger Ships :

Elena P WPS.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Καταχωρηση της Ατμοπλοιας Παγουλατου στην εφημεριδα Ελευθερια σχετικη με το Ελενα Π._
ΕΛΕΝΑ Π.-  Ελευθερια .jpg
Ελευθερια Πεμπτη 16 Απριλιου 1964

----------


## Appia_1978

Μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα ιστοσελίδα για το Έλενα Π  :Smile: 

http://www.landskronaoverfarten.se/lilli.html

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ειναι πραγματικα πολυ ενιαφερουσα η σελιδα αυτη φιλε Appia _1978 με οτι εχει σχεση με σκανδιναβια

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα ιστοσελίδα για το Έλενα Π 
> 
> http://www.landskronaoverfarten.se/lilli.html


Εγώ το προτιμούσα σαν γερμανικό ναρκαλιευτικό,είναι ωραία κ η φωτό!

----------


## polykas

> F/B* Ελενα Π*...ενα πλοιο που εγραψε την δικη του ιστορια στην γραμμη Ραφηνας- Ανδρου
> ship000005555.jpg
> _η φωτογραφια ειχε βρει απανεμο λιμανακι καποιο παλαιοπωλειο στο Μοναστηρακι...τωρα βρηκε την αρμοζουσα θεση και κοσμει το παρον θεμα_


Φίλε ΑPOLLON  η σπανιότατη φωτογραφία σου του Ελενα Π είναι στο λιμάνι της Τήνου.Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ.....

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Σωστος αλλα και παρατηρητικοτατος  ο φιλος polykas!!!   Πραγματι  το Ελενα Π. ειναι στο λιμανι της Τηνου!!!_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δρομολογια του *Ελενα Π* απο την Ραφηνα στις 6 Απριλιου 1966 (απο την Ναυτεμπορικη).

19660406 Ελενα Π  Ναυτεμπορικη.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Καρτποσταλ του 1964 απο το Οτραντο με το Ελενα Π. σε μια πανεμορφη ποζα τοτε που εκανε  το δρομολογιο  Ηγουμενιτσα - Κερκυρα -  Οτραντο

_postcard.jpgpostcard_ 2.jpg
_Καρτποσταλ by  TRIMBOLI
_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

¶κρως συλλεκτική κάρτα από τον φίλο TSS APOLLON με το πλοίο στην αρχαία ελληνική Υδρούσσα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Ελενα Π* στο Γαυριο η Μπατσι http://www.andros365.gr/%CE%AC%CE%BD...AF%CE%B5%CF%82

Ελενα Π.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το *Ελενα Π* στο Γαυριο η Μπατσι http://www.andros365.gr/%CE%AC%CE%BD...AF%CE%B5%CF%82
> 
> Ελενα Π.jpg


 Στο Γαύριο είναι.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Ελενα Π.* στο Γαυριο απο την ιστοσελιδα http://www.gavrio.gr/photos.php?id=2 

Ελενα Π.jpg

----------


## johny1940

> Η φωτογραφια του *Ελενα Π* πρεπει να εχει παρθει τον Δεκεμβριο 1963 μολις ειχε αλλαξει το πλοιο ονομα αλλα χωρις αλλες αλλαγες απο τον Παγουλατο. Βλεπουμε ακομη το σινιαλο της *Skandinavisk Linjetrafik*!!!! Αληθεια, που να ειναι αυτη η φωτογραφια; Στην Σουηδια;
> 
> ElenaP.jpg


H λεζάντα της φωτογραφίας όπως εμφανίζεται στην ιστοσελίδα http://www.landskronaoverfarten.se/lilli.html αναφέρει οτι είναι σε ναυπηγείο στη Landskrona πριν αφήσει τη Σουδία για πάντα. 



> H&#228;r ligger hon omd&#246;pt till "Elena P" vid &#214;resundsvarvet i Landskrona
> 
> Grekiska flaggan i aktern och SL m&#228;rket p&#229; skorstenen och p&#229; v&#228;g att 
> 
> l&#228;mna Sverige f&#246;r evigt.
> 
> (c) L Petersson, Foto egen samling


Aπό την ίδια ιστοσελίδα προέρχεται και το παρακάτω σχέδιο τού HARALD IVERS

Haraldivers-ritning.jpg
συλλογή Burkhard Sch&#252;tts

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το Ελενα Π. μπαινει στο λιμανι της Ραφηνας. Μαζι του βλεπουμε κια μια εξαιρετικη απεικονηση του τσιμεντοπλοιου http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...5455#post55455

Rafina.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια πόζα του ΕΛΕΝΑ Π. στο Γαύριο που συνοδεύεται_ εδώ_ από ένα ωραίο κείμενο.

elena p photo andros arxeio.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

To ΕΛΕΝΑ Π. στο Μπατσί της Άνδρου σε φωτογραφία του kipou42 από το e-bay

elena p at batsi.jpg

Kαι ένα πιο κοντινό του πλοίου που άλλαξε τα δεδομένα στη γραμμή, αφού ήταν το πρώτο οχηματαγωγό που έπιασε στο νησί.
elena p at batsi L.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το πλοίο παροπλίστηκε και τελικά πωλήθηκε για διάλυση το 1976 στο Πέραμα.





> Προς  συμπλήρωση,  να  προσθέσω  ότι  πριν  το  τέλος  του, κάπου  είχα  διαβάσει  ότι  είχε  ή  επρόκειτο  να  μετονομαστεί  _ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ  ΜΑΡΙΑ  Ζ_.





> Φίλε esperos, μήπως είχες ακούσει και τι είδους δραστηριότητα θα συνόδευε αυτή τη μετονομασία;





> Δυστυχώς  δεν  έμαθα  κάτι  επιπλέον  σχετικό,  το  μόνο  είναι  ότι  εμφανίστηκε,  νομίζω  μεταγενέστερα,  η  παντόφλα  με  το  σχετικό  όνομα.
> Τώρα  εάν  προέκυψε  κάτι  αυτό  θα  το  ξέρουν  πιθανώς  οι  πλοιοκτήτες. Και  η  δική  μου  υπόθεση  είναι  μήπως  θα  το  προόριζαν για  το  Ιόνιο  ή  και  γραμμή  Ιταλίας;


Ποτέ δεν είναι αργά, να συμπληρώσω λοιπόν στον παραπάνω διάλογο που είχε γίνει πριν μία επταετία περίπου, ότι η παντόφλα _ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ ΜΑΡΙΑ Ζ_ κατασκευάστηκε στο Πέραμα ακριβώς την ίδια χρονιά που το _ΕΛΕΝΑ Π_ πουλήθηκε για διάλυση επίσης στο Πέραμα, το _1976_. Η κατασκευή της παντόφλας είχε γίνει στο ναυπηγείο Θεόδωρου Ζέρβα (εξ ου και το _Ζ_ στο όνομα της) και κατά πάσαν πιθανότητα ανήκε στον ιδιοκτήτη του ναυπηγείου. Αν προσθέσουμε δε το ότι προοριζόταν εξ αρχής για την γραμμή της Κέρκυρας στην οποία και δούλεψε όλα της σχεδόν τα χρόνια, τότε είναι πάρα πολύ πιθανόν η πρόθεση αγοράς και μετονομασίας του _ΕΛΕΝΑ Π_ να είχε εκφραστεί από τον Θεόδωρο Ζέρβα με την σκέψη να το δρομολογήσει στην Κέρκυρα. Κάτι όμως που τελικά για τον ένα ή άλλο λόγο δεν πραγματοποιήθηκε.

Να προσθέσω τέλος (έτσι, για την ιστορία) και μία σύμπτωση. Η παντόφλα ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ ΜΑΡΙΑ Ζ είχε πάρει αριθμό νηολογίου το _1966_ και επρόκειτο να κατασκευαστεί στο ναυπηγείο ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ - Σωτηριάδη στο Πέραμα. Το _1968_ το ναυπηγείο αυτό έκλεισε για οικονομικούς λόγους, και από όσα γνωρίζω πέρασε στην ιδιοκτησία Θ. Ζέρβα, ο οποίος όπως είπαμε τελικά την κατασκεύασε - ολοκλήρωσε το _1976_. Το πρώτο λοιπόν όνομα της, αυτό με το οποίο είχε εγγραφεί στα νηολόγια Πειραιά, ήταν _ΕΛΕΝΗ_ !!!

----------


## xyma60

elen-p.jpgΑπο εφημεριδα ΕΘΝΟΣ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> elen-p.jpgΑπο εφημεριδα ΕΘΝΟΣ


Σε μιά εποχή που δεν υπήρχε ελληνική τηλεόραση,το γεγονός ήταν ότι μαζί με τους επισήμους  "είχαν προσκληθή κ οπερατέρ της ιταλικής τηλεοράσεως" όπως μας λέει το κείμενο!

----------

